# Provames



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Hiya, I was just wondering what the provames 2mg do! I am supposed to take them from day 15-24 of the cycle before I start a short protocol.
Can't seem to find anything that explains what it actually does. I think it's to prepare the womb lining but I'm not sure.
Ta!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi sarahg,

Provames is a French brand of oestradiol (female sex hormone) Oestradiol in a natural cycle thickens the lining and causes the LH spike that triggers ovulation, post ovulation it maintains the lining. To be honest I don't know why different clininc protocols use different hormones prior to treatment but the theory it is to ensure that you start treatment from a resting state (in terms of womb lining) and that your natural hormone pattern has been shut down artifically to allow the stimualtion drugs to take over and your cycle can then be artificially controlled and EC/ET planned.

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------

